# Pop-up de notification iTunes pour Mountain Lion



## Le Mascou (30 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous,

Etant un grand fan du pop-up de notification iTunes à chaque changement de chanson (voir: http://www.macg.co/news/voir/223992/astuce-afficher-un-pop-up-de-notifications-pour-itunes-maj, je suis tres decu de voir que l'astuce ne fonctionne pas sous Mountain Lion.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idee pour remettre à jour cette merveille ? 
D'avance merci !


----------



## michamails (30 Juillet 2012)

salut
et bien je suis comme toi
j'espère que quelqu'un trouvera aussi comment faire sous ML 
wait & see..


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Juillet 2012)

chuis comme vous mais pas encore passé a ML.

Est-ce que le nouveau centre de notification de ML ne fait pas ca tout seul ?
faire des notifications de Itunes par OSX, ca me semblait ultra logique mais bon


----------



## Le Mascou (30 Juillet 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Est-ce que le nouveau centre de notification de ML ne fait pas ca tout seul ?



Meme pas... (la logique selon Apple manifestement!)


----------



## wath68 (30 Juillet 2012)

Il me semble avoir vu l'option dans Onyx pour ML.

Edit : effectivement, il y a l'option, mais après avoir testé, cela ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## michamails (31 Juillet 2012)

wait & see...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (31 Juillet 2012)

comprends pas pourquoi pour avoir les notif de itunes il faudrait passer par un solftware de maintenance comme Onyx....


----------



## wath68 (31 Juillet 2012)

Pour les gens qui ne sont pas à l'aise avec le terminal 
Autres exemples : mettre le Dock en 2D, activer le classement par demi-étoiles dans iTunes, ...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (31 Juillet 2012)

vu sous cet angle.... ok.

Mais j'en reviens au fondamentaux: Apple nous vends ML pour -entre autre- son systeme de notification, je vois pas pourquoi passer via le terminal pour le faire fonctionner (surtout avec ses propres soft comme itunes).

apres les reglages du style dock en 2D, je comprends mais c'est un autre niveau de customisation pour moi.


----------



## niyjty (4 Août 2012)

Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas attendre, comme moi, voici un script.
Suivez juste les instructions et tout marche.

Il n'est pas de moi, je l'ai trouvé sur un macworld (ici dans les commentaires).

> Fichier ZIP <

A bientôt! En espérant qu'Apple fasse quelque chose ensuite!


----------



## Le Mascou (5 Août 2012)

Merci énormément pour le partage ! Ca fait plaisir de retrouver cette notification devenue indispensable pour moi au quotidien


----------



## michamails (6 Août 2012)

merci Nickel 
y'a plus qu'à attendre la même chose pour DropBox et je serai comblé


----------



## nemrod22 (18 Août 2012)

niyjty a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas attendre, comme moi, voici un script.
> Suivez juste les instructions et tout marche.
> 
> Il n'est pas de moi, je l'ai trouvé sur un macworld (ici dans les commentaires).
> ...



*C'est marrant ça fait aussi partie des causes de mon attachement à Lion *


----------



## vl910 (18 Août 2012)

niyjty a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas attendre, comme moi, voici un script.
> Suivez juste les instructions et tout marche.
> 
> Il n'est pas de moi, je l'ai trouvé sur un macworld (ici dans les commentaires).
> ...



Le lien est mort, mais on peut tout de même récuperer le fichier via cette adresse :
http://www.mediafire.com/?9h01wlo18ptly
L'info bulle n'apparait plus sur l'icône mais comme notification en haut à droite.

Virginie


----------



## otgl (25 Août 2012)

Il y a maintenant un programme qui permet d'afficher une notification à chaque fois que la lecture commence ou reprend dans iTunes:

iTunification
http://onible.com/blog/​


----------



## Sebspirit (31 Août 2012)

vl910 a dit:


> Le lien est mort, mais on peut tout de même récuperer le fichier via cette adresse :
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9h01wlo18ptly
> L'info bulle n'apparait plus sur l'icône mais comme notification en haut à droite.
> 
> Virginie



Merci bien  

Seb


----------



## autosteffff (16 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour l'astuce !

J'ai d'ailleurs préféré iTunification que je trouve plus abouti.

Merci pour les infos !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h47 ----------

Au fait, je viens de trouver une astuce que je souhaite vous faire partager :

Je fais marcher conjointement iTunification et NowPlaying, car ils se révèlent en fait complémentaires :


iTunification propose la notification par Growl avec image et note de la chanson. Tout est programmable, c'est plus complet et plus esthétique. 
(Il est juste indispensable de cocher la case "Lancer Growl au démarrage" dans les préférences système)

Le souci c'est qu'en passant par Growl, le centre de notification ne connait pas la dernière piste lancée. Pour la connaitre il faut alors lancer l'interface iTunes.


L'astuce est de lancer en parallèle Now Playing avec les réglages suivants :
Dans Préférences Système/Notification/Now Playing sur iTunes
Choisir l'option de notification "Aucune"


La dernière chanson lancée apparait alors dans le centre de notifications.
C'est une petite astuce qui peut aider


----------



## Le Mascou (20 Septembre 2012)

Merci du retour


----------



## Quentin13 (5 Janvier 2013)

En effet iTunification semble être la meilleure alternative pour l'instant, mais ça semble tout de même fastidieux .. la notification itunes dans le dock était discrète, et surtout éphémère ! Et c'est ce qu'on lui demandait.. 
On n'a pas vraiment besoin de garder une trace de toutes les musiques lues, en spammant le centre de notifications :s


----------

